# Laptop Bildschirm weiß / farbige streifen



## sonic1monkey (4. August 2017)

*Laptop Bildschirm weiß / farbige streifen*

Hallo,

mein Asus Laptop zickt irgendwie rum.

Vor paar Wochen hat es mit den streifen auf dem Bildschrim angefangen beim einschalten,
  habe dann kurz aus / an gemacht, war dann wieder ok.

Jetzt kam ein weißer bildschirm, nur die Maus wurde angezeigt auch sonst schien er zu arbeiten.

Habe mehrfach aus/an schalten erfolglos versucht, immer weißer bildschirm.

Jetzt habe ich ihn eben an den Fernseher angeschlossen um da zu testen, da ging der laptop dann ganz normal an...

Habe jetzt auch schon mehrfach neugestartet ohne probleme.


Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## airXgamer (4. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop Bildschirm weiß / farbige streifen*

Streifen heißt eigentlich Bildschirmkabel oder GPU kaputt (oder der Bildschrirm selber, dafür muss man den PC aber idR vom Tisch schmeißen oder ihn irgendwie bearbeiten).
Versuche doch mal mit Linux zu booten (Live-USB-Stick) und schaue ob der Fehler dann auch auftaucht.

Ach ja: Ein wenig mehr Infos zu dem PC wären schon ganz gut. Hardware, Hersteller, Modell, Alter, noch Garantie?


----------



## DKK007 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop Bildschirm weiß / farbige streifen*

Entweder ein Kabelbruch oder ein gelöster Stecker. Wenn es über den externen Bildausgang geht, ist zumindest nicht die GPU selbst defekt. 

Was für eine GPU und welcher Treiber ist installiert?


----------



## sonic1monkey (5. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop Bildschirm weiß / farbige streifen*

Laptop ist ein Asus ROG G751JY-T7331T
Intel Core i7-4720HQ, 
16GB RAM, 
1TB HDD+ 512GB SSD,
 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980M  ( 381.65)
Win10 x64


Hatte mich vielleicht nicht ganz verständlich ausgedrückt.

Als ich den Laptop die 5 meter zum TV bewegt habe um ihn da zu testen ging der laptop normal an, also bild kam auch auf dem Laptop ganz normal.

Habe jetzt den Nvidia Treiber mal aktualisiert.

Garantie ist noch bis Februar 2018.

Der Laptop wurde auch so wenig benutzt und steht eigendlich nur rum und wird auch nicht bewegt.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop Bildschirm weiß / farbige streifen*



sonic1monkey schrieb:


> Als ich den Laptop die 5 meter zum TV bewegt habe um ihn da zu testen ging der laptop normal an, also bild kam auch auf dem Laptop ganz normal.



Sieht nach einem Wackelkontakt aus.  

Wenn noch Garantie drauf ist, dann Daten sichern und einschicken.


----------

